

Barendregt on Consciousness: belief and hypothesis - brooksbp
http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:YqgDdhS5lTQJ:ftp://ftp.cs.kun.nl/pub/CompMath.Found/belief_and_hypothesis.pdf&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

======
bkovitz
"This is what I believe: to have consciousness, or rather to be conscious, and
in spite of being sure of this, it should be considered as a proper belief,
since one cannot formulate exactly what is meant by this, leave alone prove
that it is so."

WTF!?

Eric Berne, founder of the bizarre 1960s psychotherapy called Transactional
Analysis, had a name for that kind of writing: the Berkeley Subjunctive. "In
the extreme case, the title reads, 'Some Introductory Remarks Concerning
Factors Involved in Gathering Data Toward a Theory of...'—a very modest title
indeed, since it is plain that it will take about two hundred years before the
theory itself is ready for publication."

Is there any content on that page, beyond "Uhh, maybe consciousness exists and
maybe it doesn't"?

------
yan
That whole text is beautifully information-free.

~~~
brooksbp
I believe you mean that it's fact-free. Information is the knowledge acquired
through experience.

Disclaimer: If you don't see any value for a hypothesis deduced from something
other than facts, don't click. I found it as yet another interesting read to
keep me from falling asleep at my cube.

EDIT: Perhaps something of more interest (and facts):
ftp://ftp.cs.kun.nl/pub/CompMath.Found/harvard.pdf

